
UK ISPs Start Blocking KickassTorrents, H33T and Fenopy - Lightning
http://torrentfreak.com/uk-isps-start-blocking-kickasstorrents-h33t-and-fenopy-130321/
======
danielsamuels
Because it worked so well for The Pirate Bay, right?

